# Moving family to Dubai



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all! My husband is transferring to Dubai in November with me and our almost 2 year old daughter. We are so lost looking for an apartment. We know we need to look in person, we will travel in October to look for a place while leaving our little one at home with grandparents. What area should we look in?? I've read good things about Dubai Marina...is that a good area? We will be there only 2 years so we are not worrying about any schooling, just want to be in an area with close grocery stores, some entertainment and safe.

Thanks!


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello kcgirl,

Dubai Marina is a good area in Dubai. Other excellent areas to live in include JLT (Jumeirah Lake Towers), Barsha, and Shaikh Zayed Road.

You can visit dubizzle(dot)com to get a better idea about property for rent in Dubai.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Post this here: Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

Not many Dubai-ers check this forum as we have our own.

You might want to ask more specific Questions.


What type of budget do you have?
What lifestyle do you lead?
Will you both be driving?
Villa or apartment?
etc etc


----------

